# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1545 will not power on.



## Sullivanmark6 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello. I use a Dell Inspiron 1545 laptop with Windows 7. Yesterday I was working on my computer with the battery removed and the power cord supplying energy to the laptop. I then decided to install some updates and shut down the computer. The trouble was, I was having a bit of a distracted moment and I removed the power as the laptop said "Shutting down...". Now, regardless of what power source I try to use - battery or cord or both - my computer will not respond at all to my attempt to boot it. That is, when I press the power button, the light that indicates power does not come on, the fan does not engage, and nothing appears on the screen.

What I'm wondering is, have I completely destroyed my precious laptop? I've heard that voltage spikes could occur and damage hardware if the power is suddenly cut. Can anyone tell me what, if any, parts of my laptop are salvageable? (That is, do I just need a new hard drive, or some other piece of hardware, or is the whole thing just a paperweight now?)

Great thanks and appreciation in advance to whoever tries to help me out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 will not power on.*

Perform the following steps:

-Remove the battery and Power adapter
-Press and hold the power button for 30-45 seconds (with battery and power still removed)
-Insert just the battery and attempt to boot the laptop.
-Insert just the power adapter and attempt to boot the laptop.


----------



## Sullivanmark6 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1545 will not power on.*

It works! Thanks so much!:thumb:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

